# X3 built and PCD in August?



## billyk (Jan 17, 2008)

Greetings everyone.

Do you know if the SC factory shutdown in August like Munich? Meaning I shouldn't expect a X series built in SC in August or PCD in Auguest

Thanks
Will


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

billyk said:


> Greetings everyone.
> 
> Do you know if the SC factory shutdown in August like Munich? Meaning I shouldn't expect a X series built in SC in August or PCD in Auguest
> 
> ...


It will be closed this August due to retooling and adding production capacity. Tours won't resume until next Spring or Summer.


----------

